
How good is your knowledge base? Free knowledge base analyzer - mustafabisic1
https://analyzer.helpjuice.com/
======
just_to_ask_sam
How does this work? I got a D- for my Freshdesk KB

~~~
mustafabisic1
I don't know my man. But just liked the tool and thought you guys might like
it.

